# John Vreugdenhil



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2008)

John Vreugdenhil, onetime principal of the Groen van Prinstererschool at Kampen, has written two sets of historical volumes which are excellent for family homeschool studies:

_The Bible History Told to Our Children_
_God's Care and Continuance of His Church_


----------

